# Weight loss



## IttyBitty1970 (May 22, 2013)

Is it physically possible to lose weight when you have had your thyroid removed??:sad0047:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes.

1) Make sure you are having both your free t4 and free t3 tested and getting those numbers at least at mid-point if not better.

2) Be disciplined. Count every single calorie. Every Day Health has a GREAT calorie counter and they have an awesome phone app I use to log all the food I consume. Stick to low carb/high protein diets; eat fruits and veggies.

3) Lots and lots of activity. Know your body. For some people, walking does the trick. I would be 300 pounds if I only walked. I need high intensity cardio workouts or I gain. It is what it is. Try lots of different things. Mo body hates spin classes, but loves long runs.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I do high intensity cardio and strength training. I lost a little bit but, no matter what I do my weight stays at one point (way heavier than I used to weigh). I am happy. I am fit. I feel great so I am okay with it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

IttyBitty1970 said:


> Is it physically possible to lose weight when you have had your thyroid removed??:sad0047:


Yes it is; it is not easy but doable.

First you must reach the euthryoid state. What thyroid med are you on, how much and what do your labs look like? Include the ranges, please!


----------



## IttyBitty1970 (May 22, 2013)

I'm not sure what my labs look like. I have lab work and a Dr.appt. in 2wks.
Im on synthroid 0.1 mg (100mcg) daily & liothyronine 5mcg daily.
I'm 5 2 and am up to 143. I don't eat a lot I do work out. But this weight doesnt seem to budge, I would like to weigh 120.


----------

